#   >  -

## RZ3AGI

,   -     ,      . 2, ..     -    .
-  ?  - ,            - ,        ?? :um:

----------


## ua5aa

""...    ,    ,        (  4-50   )...

----------


## RZ3AGI

- "" -3 4700 4   5  (Ua 1500),      -      .

----------


## AlexanderT

,   ... 
-------------------------------------------------------------
 -  ?

----------


## UA9JES

> - "" -3 4700 4   5  (Ua 1500),      -      .


       ,  .
     1  
     25 .  15-1, 15-2, 15-3, 15-13.

----------


## Serg

PA,     :Wink:  ,        15,     ,  -     ?    -   ,        ,   1   ,    ...

----------


## RA3AKF

> PA,     ,        15,     ,  -     ?    -   ,        ,   1   ,    ...


-        1 :?

----------


## RN6L

> ,  . 
>      1   
>      25 .  15-1, 15-2, 15-3, 15-13.


     ,   .     .    -  15... 
      5   -   .            .         -   ,      ,   ,  6.3,       15

----------


## RA3AKF

> 3   ?     ,    -      ,  .   -  1?


    -  *1*,   1. 
1-1 -      , 
    (,   ) 

1-1 -    ,

----------


## RZ3AGI

1-1   2-1

----------

> UA9JES
> 
>        ,  . 
>      1   
>      25 .  15-1, 15-2, 15-3, 15-13.
> 
> 
>      ,   .     .    -  15... 
>       5   -   .            .         -   ,      ,   ,  6.3,       15


""    -   -      1,5...
     5  15-2   -    90k - 3kW   ....

----------


## Agent Smith

15-1, 15-2, 15-3, 15-13   .     ?
   ?

----------


## Agent Smith

,   ,   ebay  http://business.search.ebay.com/door...0QQsacatZ36334
    .      PayPal ,   - .       ,    .      ,     .      .

----------


## Agent Smith

.  ,  ,     -   ,   .

----------


## Agent Smith

> -     ""   ?    ( 81),    - -5.    ?


  -5   ,  ,   -81,      .   :  :  
 -5     .         -5            -    .

----------


## RZ3AGI

> RA3AKF
> 
>     -  *1*,   1. 
> 
> 
>     ( ),     -        PA   400-500 - .        -15,      ,   ,  .  ,   ,   -  ,           1 " "    43      ""  ...
> 
> 
> 
> ** -     ""   ?    ( 81),    - -5.    ?


   ,       1 , ""     .    ,   .        ,     .   2   -    .

----------


## K6VHF

> 4L1FP
> 
>          ""!
> 
> 
>  ?  ""   
> ,    78-  ,   74- -  ,   .
> ""     .
>    ,   - .


      .
     2- -7,     2- -81.   -  -5.  :Crazy:

----------


## Georgij

.   1-131,5

----------


## Agent Smith

1 - .
       ,    .     ?

----------


## RZ3AGI

> , ,     ...  :wink: 
> 
>     ,        1,  
>   -1,       , 
>   ,        PTT!


   .   .     ?     -    .   2     -7 -  ,    , ,   .      ,      ,    .
 ,    ,  ,     ,  "",       ...

----------


## Agent Smith

> ,        ?? :um:


     ,    ,     -     .

----------


## Agent Smith

> -  -   !
> 
>    PA "-", 1-3          200  300...


 ,   ,    . ::

----------


## Georgij

Georgij ():
 .   1-131,5


  . 
       U=3000    ? 
_________________
to 4L1FP!
        , 
   3  ,
    1,5.      !
73
 !

----------


## RN6L

-3 2200  3300       -    35.        .    -   - ,  15    ,    .

----------


## RZ3AGI

> 4-2  5-2  
> http://tl.ru/~niiemp/Vacuum%20coaxia...%20latched.htm
> http://tl.ru/~niiemp/products.htm
> http://tl.ru/~niiemp/Vacuum%20relays...%20latched.htm


 ,   - ,  ?    ... :  :  
,    ...

----------

to:*Agent Smith*
 :Wink:  

*P.S.*       -          ....

----------


## RA3AKF

> ...,      ,  4-2 ,     ?


  4-2   ,   1  . 
,     4? 
 25- ?   :Laughing:

----------


## RA3AKF

> ...  2-2, 2-3.     1-22, 1-28, 1-30, 1-33      .


-   qrz.ru  . 
  . 



> - -81-    -5,   4-2    .    -   ,    .  4-2     ,    lips .   ,         -      -  -     ,        ,  -20.  pom


,       :wink: 
 :Exclamation:

----------


## ve3kf

> 700 .


      .    .

----------


## ua4dt

> 2-1  2-1 2-3 4-1.


   ,     ?

----------


## LZ1KH

, !  , ,     .    ,    15-3.  ,   15-1  15-2,      15-3.

----------


## ra3wz

> ,   -     ,      . 2, ..     -    .
> -  ?


  ,          .
   -  2 ?       ?        ?
   .
 . .

----------


## ra3wz

,   -     .   .    1-   .     . , ,      ?   .

----------


## ra3wz

,       .

----------


## ra3wz

.  -, - ,       18 ,       .  ,   ""  -   .

----------


## WladN

,       ,    .  (4*50),    
(2200 10).   ,  ,   .    .     ,       .  ,   . ,.   ,   ,   .

----------


## WladN

.  .     , ,     .     , .      .            .,  .     , .

----------


## WladN

,     ..    .   ,  .

----------


## UA3DDH

3,
      . 3  50, 34, 2  71, 
 4 ,      3.

----------


## ur5cai

,         .       -    - () ,  ""   . -    3- -50   UA3FT().   " ".  -19  10-     450,       4- 645,  700   -19   1.3.        ,  28

----------


## sr-71

> ...       
>     ....


=
...     "  ".   
 -   .
        R = Ls / Q.
     .  R ( )   -.




> .


=
"  "      8  (  ≈ 2 ).

   Cs   2200 .  3,  ,    
,    .     .

3 -      (    ).
 3     ,  3      .




> ....


=
  .    ,   .

PS.
      ""   .     ...
   , ,  , .... ..

----------


## RT3O

....        2 ?   1.

----------


## UY3IG

.   1:        28  "" .    80      (-11).     2     -   .         :   -   40,   20, 15, 10 (  )      .     160 - 80  47 - 68.
           ( 1  2).       - ,    ,  , ,    .     ,     ,     . :     12,  120.   .   20      ,     . ..   ,       .            .      (+.    50)         (2  -).   -    160 - 80. 
  ,         ,        .      -,            ,    .           . 
            ,            .         .     -      -.

----------


## UY3IG

-        -  .           .    .    -    .         ?

----------


## ur5cai

,      ,    ,   .        ,    ...

----------


## CHACK

> ,      ,    ,   .


  -    ,   ......




> ,    ...


, ..    " "  .

----------


## UY3IG

-        -140?

----------


## UY3IG

? ?  ?  ?   ? ?

----------


## RX3M

2 UR3IAG
  -140 65,  -   ,    .
  ""

----------


## RX3M

,    ,       .    .

----------

